# CM9 alpha 0.6 issues & first things to do after install.



## captainbhangra (Jan 31, 2012)

Im a new poster on here.
Firstly would like to thank Cyanogen and everyone here for fantastic advice.
Have had the HP Touchpad for about 4-5 months using web-os, but finally decided to take the plunge for CM9

The install was fairly simple, and worked fantastically well

The issues I found were that the gallery crashes (but I found 2 resolutions one was deleting the galler2.apk which I didnt have or reinstalling gapps which I will try tonight)

The additional zips I loaded were update-lcd_density_120-alpha0.6.zip

and changed the font to extra large and this seems okay.

I have only ever used previous versions of Android on a HTC Desire HD, and found it great.

What apps and widgets would you all recommend ? I have seen some screenshots of Touchpads that look amazing.

I think it would be handy to have one place for newbies to go to to see what recommendations for what to install first.

I love the big clock with the weather (I think it is an Asus widget but I dont know where to get that)

First thing I loaded on was stick cricket, its amazing!!

Thanks to everyone here in advance for your help & recommendations


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

For Widgets I love the Asus weather widget..I don't have a link cause I'm at school but its in the forums.. I found that "wizz" has a great set of Widgets for Facebook and twitter that do the same thing as the YouTube widget and gallery widget with the overlapping cards that you swipe down on..I will post a screen shot of my homescreen to show you.. hope this helps

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Like I said the Asus weather widget is here on the forms..just do a search for it..however you will need to follow the instructions as it calls for an app like root explorer to change the permissions..have fun that's what this is all [email protected]

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## captainbhangra (Jan 31, 2012)

Many Thanks for that, looks great
Im wondering if installing that dpi thing was a good idea, as your screen looks much nicer
My icons are much smaller, and any text such as g or j or q get the bottom bit cut off.

Do you know how to change the dpi and which dpi you are using?


----------



## captainbhangra (Jan 31, 2012)

edited dumb post


----------



## 46hemi (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the Asus widget but I would like a smaller version, I guess you cant resize it. A Google search for me picked up a source for it straight away.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

if you want a really amazing look to your TP, follow this and add these apps. 
I can't get ADW Launcher to work on mine but that is just me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232359


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Just a few suggestions of things I like to load on android:
Overclock widget - free overclocker with simple features. I'm running at 1.512 GHz
ES file explorer - a solid and free file browser
Amazon apps store - free app of the day
Getjar - another free source of apps.

Did I mention free?

Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## TouchpadBoss (Jan 19, 2012)

sixohtew said:


> Like I said the Asus weather widget is here on the forms..just do a search for it..however you will need to follow the instructions as it calls for an app like root explorer to change the permissions..have fun that's what this is all [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


whats that clock you got on your homescreen?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

its beautiful widgets 4x2 clock. i just changed the theme to not include the weather lol


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

captainbhangra said:


> Many Thanks for that, looks great
> Im wondering if installing that dpi thing was a good idea, as your screen looks much nicer
> My icons are much smaller, and any text such as g or j or q get the bottom bit cut off.
> 
> Do you know how to change the dpi and which dpi you are using?


i just followed the original instructions on the op of the cm9 page.. i think i set it to 120 but im not sure..


----------

